# Pc Bekommt Nur Kurz Strom???



## eSpox (24. Dezember 2007)

Seit dem mein Freund sein Pc(Mb etc.) In ein neues Gehäuse verfrachtet hat, hat er folgendes Problem:

Sein Pc bekommt nur kurz Strom. Sprich sein NT und CPU LÜfter drehen sich nur ganz kurz und gehen dann wieder aus. Nur ganz kurz hat er Strom. Habe es schon mit einem anderen NT versucht und Sachen wie Laufwerk, Grafikarte, CPU Lüfter(ausgetauscht), abgeklemmt. Immer wieder, kurzes drehen von NT und CPU Lüfter und dann is der Strom wieder ganz weg(wirklich nur 1-3 Sek.)! Danach muss man das NT ganz vom Strom nehmen(Stecker raus, aus und wieder an) um wieder neu zu versuchen. Versucht man es direkt nach dem kurzen drehen wieder auf den Power Knopf zu drücken passiert nicht(es bleibt aus als hätte man den Pc nicht berührt).


HERGANG:

-Drücke auf Powerschalter

-Kurezen drehen der Lüfter(CPU und NT)

-Alles geht wieder aus

-In dem Vorgang hört man uach ein kleines Geräusch was sich wie ein Kurzschluss anhört.







Ich denke das es ein Kurzschluß zwischen MB und NT ist. Habe jetzt schon ein Paar mal verkabelung geprüft.
BITTE HILFE


----------



## Legume (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde jetzt sagen das das Mainboard andauernd durch Kurzschlüsse abstürzt.Bau das Mainboard mal aus und setze es auf eine Zeitung,nur Minimalconfig (Graka,Ram,Cpu und vllt ne Festplatte).Wenn der PC dann immer noch nicht Startet würde ich auf ein defektes Mainboard schließen.


----------



## EGThunder (25. Dezember 2007)

Jep ich würde auch mal überprüfen ob das Mainboard ohne Kontakt zum Tower eingebaut wurde und damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Befestigungsschrauben sondern andere Teile die das Mainboard berühren.

EG


----------



## eSpox (25. Dezember 2007)

Das ja das verückteste gewessen was ich bis jetzt erlebt habe. Hab de Speaker der beim neuen gehäuse dabei war ran gemacht udn schon gings. Kp warum aber das hat wohl die Kurzschlüsse verursacht. Aber danke für eure Tipps.



-CLOSE-


----------



## Alex2501 (20. Februar 2010)

ICh hol das Thema jetzt ncohmal hoch. Ich weiß es ist schon etwas älter aber es wude mr vorgeschlagen 

Meine Hardware:
Gigabyte GA 58 Extreme
i7 920
BeQuiet Neztzteil
Laing DDC Pumpe

Die Stärke von NT weiß ich grad nicht auswendig was aber egal ist, da der PC schon mal in der Zusammentellung lief und ich jetzt nur die oben genannten Komonenten dran hab.

Und zwar hab ich flgendes Prob:

Beim starten des PCs leuchten kurz die LEDs auf und die Pumpe läuft an. Nach ca 1 Sek ist wieder alles aus und das ganze Spiel wiederholt sich nach ca 5 Sek.

Mehr als das oben genannte steckt nicht mehr dran. Wenn ich den 8 Pin Stecker abziehe, läuft der PC dauerhaft aber er bootet nicht.

Hab schon sämtliche Spannungen am 8 Pin durchgemessen, alles iO.


----------



## BigBubby (20. Februar 2010)

Anscheint vertägt das NT die leistungsspitze zu anfang nicht und damit bricht die Stromversorgung zusammen, weshalb der PC nicht richtig startet.

BeQuiet heißt übrigens nicht mehr viel. Wenn du ein Systempower z.B. hast, hat es etwa die gleiche Qualität wie ein Xilence Power...


----------



## Alex2501 (20. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Antwort aber irgendwie hilft sie mir nicht recht weiter 

Wie scon gesagt, der PC lief mit diesem NT und den anderen Komonenten seit einem dreiviertel Jahr. Und bei den bisheigen Sarts hate er ja mit mehr Startspannung zu un, da da noch 2 Festpplatten, Laufwerk, Lüfter verbaut waren

Ich hab ihn nur letzten Samstag etwas zerlegt, die Kabel neu verlegt und eine andere Schlauchgröße eingebaut. Aber beim Wechsel ist keine Flüsigkeit verschüttet worden.

Inzwischen hab ch ein anderes NT probier, es hat aber nur einen 4 Pin statt einem 8 Pin Anschluss. Trotzdem die gleichen Symptome.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Februar 2010)

Also das mit dem be quiet, ne das ist.........be quiet ist immer noch einer der besten die Netzteile von denen vertragen immer so 15 Prozent merh als darauf steht. Und das mit den Lüftern kurz andrehen ist recht häufig. Hat mehrere Ursachen!
1. Die Grafikkarte sitzt nich richtig oder die Strom Stecker an ihr
2. Der Ram ist im Bios falsch eingestellt, nur einen Rigel rein und dann bios Reset
3. Der 12Volt Stecker direkt neben der CPU steckt nicht richtig oder wurde vergessen.

Viel Glück, wenn nichts hilft kann man noch mal genauer schauen, aber ich denke das es einer dieser Punkte ist.


----------



## rabit (20. Februar 2010)

Ich würde dir vorschlagen HW auf minimal Konfigoration zu reduzieren und versuchen zu starten.
Wenns klappt nächste Komponente dazu nehmen....usw


----------



## Alex2501 (20. Februar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> 1. Die Grafikkarte sitzt nich richtig oder die Strom Stecker an ihr


Sitzt richtig und beide Seckr sind drin (GTX295) Die LED zeigt auch grün, also alles bestens


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> 2. Der Ram ist im Bios falsch eingestellt, nur einen Rigel rein und dann bios Reset


ein Ramrigel ist drin und bios per clr  resettet -> nicht besser


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> 3. Der 12Volt Stecker direkt neben der CPU steckt nicht richtig oder wurde vergessen.


Stecker ist bis Anschlag drin und Raste ist eingerastet

Nach all dem versuchen hat sich nichts geändert. Trotzdem dank für die Tipps.

Ist echt zm heulen, hock seit 18 Uhr dran und versuch den zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Februar 2010)

Na da war ich jetzt ein bischen voreilig, naja Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall! Es muss aber an einer Hauptkomponente liegen das der PC ja nicht mal Pipt, also nicht mal den Post Vorgang starten kann. Jetzt wird es schwierig, Du hast nicht zufällig ne alte Grafikkarte mit der du Testen könntst. An der CPU denke ich wird es nicht liegen, die gehen alle 100 Jahre mal kaputt, am Speicher auch nicht hast bestimmt schon mit einem anderen Rigel getestet und das Netzteil auch. Also bleibt nur Grafikkarte oder Mainboard oder habe ich was vergessen......... Sorry für meine Arogants!!!!


----------



## rabit (20. Februar 2010)

Ich tippe dein Board ist hinüber!!


----------



## BigBubby (21. Februar 2010)

Nach den ganzen anderen Tests, würde ich mich dem Rabit anschließen.
Vermutlich das Board.

Erst mal alles rausnehmen bis auf Prozzi und Ram, dann schauen ob er einen Piepton von sich gibt, wenn er es da shcon nicht macht, Ram raus, wenn immer noch keinen Piepton MoBo hinüber zu 99%.

Sollt es doch piepen stück für stück teile anschließen und wenn er irgendwann nicht mehr piept, weißte bescheid, was nicht geht

@hulkhardy1 
Du glaubst nicht wie oft inzwischen Probleme mit den Systempower auftreten. Die anderen Reihen von denne sind super, das systempower ist halt die billigreihe.


----------



## Alex2501 (21. Februar 2010)

Na Supi, das ist der glorreiche Abschluss einer meiner schlechtester wochen im Leben.

Zum manboard, habs jetzt komplett rausgebaut, auf einen Karton gelegt und ein anderes Netzteil dran. Es geht für 1 Sek. an, es leuchtet noch ganz kurz die rote Sb Leuchte und dann ist es wieder aus. Da keine weiteren Komponenten drin sind, kann es nur das MB sein. 

Morgen mal beim Support anrufen.

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn der CPU übertaktet wurde, it dann auch die Garantie vom MB futsch?


----------



## BigBubby (21. Februar 2010)

Nein. Dazu mußt du das ja nicht sagen. Bios Reset und keiner kanns dir nachweisen


----------



## Alex2501 (21. Februar 2010)

Ok, BIOS hab ich in den letzten 24h ja oft genug resettet. Glaube 5 mal per Jumper und bestimmt das doppelter per Knopf 

Was mich aber wundert, optisch ist nichts erennbar. Keine defekte Lötstelle, kein abgeschmorter Kondenstor


----------



## BigBubby (21. Februar 2010)

Achte mal auf ganz feine Kratzer. Besonders rund um/in dem Sockel, sowie auf der Rückseite. Kann sowas sein.
idR sieht man es aber nicht, besonders wenns neu ist, kann es ja vorher shcon schlag weg gehabt haben. 
Einfach alles wieder in den Karton (gesamte Zubehör) und mit Händler vorher abgesprochen zurückschicken. Dürfte ja keine 14 Tage her sein, 6 monate schon lange nicht. 
Sowas hatte ich auch schon mal...


----------



## Alex2501 (21. Februar 2010)

Neu ist das Board nicht mehr. Wie ich vorher shcon schrieb, evtl etwas unausführlich, lief der PC mit genau diesen Komponenten seit März 2009. ICh hab nur in letzter Zeit die Kabel nach und nach gesleeved. Aber das letzte Mal sleeen war Mitte anuar. Er lief somit 1 Monat fehlerfrei. Letzten Samstag hab ich dann alle Kabel, Laufwerke und die Kühlung raus, das mainboard lieb drin, ich hab es nicht angerührt. Somit können keine Beschädigungen entstanden sein. Einen Schaden durhc evtl. ausgelaufenes Kühlwasser shließ ich auch aus, da ich beim entleeren der Kühlung überall zwei Schichten Papiertücher drüber hab, diese zueinander noch mit Klebeband verbunden. Die Tücer waren am Schluss alle trocken.

Ich ruf am Montag mal bei Gigabyte an, evtl. haben die eine Lösung per Telefon. 

Was ich bisher nicht wusste, dass man das MB samt Zubehör einschicken muss. Hab die Sata Kabel die dabei waren ja auch schon alle gesleeved. Möchte das nur ungern wieder runterreißen  Mal schauen was am Montag rauskommt


----------



## BigBubby (21. Februar 2010)

Tschuldige hatte ich anders im Kopf gehabt (dachte an mainboardwechsel)

Dann brauchst du ganzes Zubehör natürlich nciht einschicken, sondern nur board.

Wäre es <6monate hätten sie sonst eventuell das Board direkt getauscht komplett, statt einzuschicken...


----------



## Alex2501 (21. Februar 2010)

So, nun die große Entwarnung. Mein PC läuft wieder, nichts kaputt oder durchgebrannt. Ein Freund hat mir den Tipp gegeben mal die Batterie vom MB rauszunehmen. Normal denk ich dran aber ich stand so unter Zeitdruck dass ich das vergessen hab. Dann nochmal das CLR Cmos und er lief wieder. Meine Einstellungen hat er jedoch behalten. 

Woran es letztendlich gelegen hat, kann ich euch nicht sagen, weiß es selbst nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

Oh misst die Batterie raus, das ist eigentlich einer der Standart Ratschläge die man gibt, und keiner von uns ist darauf gekommen, oh jeeee, Sechs setzen. freud mich allerdings für dich Alex2501 das es doch noch so glimpflich ausgeganngen ist für dich!


----------



## BigBubby (21. Februar 2010)

lol jub da hätte man drauf kommen sollen.
Aber Glückwunsch zum geretteten gerät


----------



## Alex2501 (21. Februar 2010)

War ja auch spät gestern Nacht. Trotzdem ncohmal Danke für eure Tipps, jetzt weiß ich etwas mehr. 

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Patienten 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjaminb4 (1. März 2010)

Hallo,

habe einen PC mit bereits anfangs beschriebenem Fehlerprofil. Das mit der Batterie habe ich auch ausprobiert - mit einem Teilerfolg. Jetzt ist die Pause zwischen den Stromstößen nämlich um ein vielfaches kleiner. Aber an und aus geht das Ding immer noch. Übrigens unabhängig davon, ob der Ein/Ausschalter betätigt wurde oder nicht. BIOS macht auch keine Piepstöne.

Was mir auffällt: ich habe tests von bis zu ca. 30 Sekunden gemacht, und der Kühlkörper des Prozessors wurde nicht heiß. Ansonsten kein Bild auf dem Monitor zu sehen; Laufwerke alle abgehängt; Grafik onboard, test verlief gleich ob mit oder ohne RAM.

Hatte die Batterie für zwei Tage rausgenommen, weil das Board aus irgendwelchen Gründen kein Jumperung zum Löschen des CMOS hat. Nur eine, um die BIOS-Passwortabfrage zu übergehen.

Liegt es vielleicht am Prozessor, wenn der Kühlkörper nicht warm wird?


----------



## BigBubby (1. März 2010)

nimm mal kühlkörper an und halte finger drauf. 

meine vermutung, entweder nt oder mb defekt.


----------



## benjaminb4 (1. März 2010)

Mit abgenommenem Kühlkörper bleibt der Prozessor eiskalt, wenn ich den PC starte. Ein anderes Netzteil hatte ich schon probiert, bevor ich die Batterie rausgenommen habe. Könnte ich ja noch mal wiederholen, den Netzteiltest.

Kann es nicht einfach auch ein defekter Prozessor sein? Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich einen adäquaten Prozessor aufreiben kann. Ich will mir ja nicht zusätzlich noch einen neuen prozessor zerschießen.

PS: antwort kam etwas verspätet, da mein ganzer Block ohne Strom war.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. März 2010)

Ne am Prozessor ist eher unwarscheinlich die gehen so gut wie nie kaputt. Hast du auch den 4 Pol 12 Volt Anschluss neben dem Prozessor angeschlossen?


----------



## benjaminb4 (1. März 2010)

ja, klar, das habe ich schon gemacht. wie gesagt, den ganzen thread hier habe ich schon durchgearbeitet.

meine hoffnung ist, das der prozessor kaputt ist, und das er deshalb kalt bleibt. prozessor tauschen ist nämlich einfacher, als motherboard tauschen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. März 2010)

Bitte poste mal dein System, vorallem das Board aber auch den ganzen Rest also Speicher u.s.w.


----------



## benjaminb4 (1. März 2010)

Stimmt, das macht man ja normalerweise ganz am Anfang...

Das ganze ist ein SCENIC N320 I915G
Motherboard D1931
P IV 2,8 GHz
Grafik Onboard
Am Motherboard 24-fach-Stecker
Am Netzteil 20-fach Stecker: Das soll wohl kein Problem sein, laut Support-Anfrage bei Fujitsu-Siemens. Die verbleibenden 4 Stecker sind 80 Watt extra für PCIe, und in dem PC ist keine Karte auf dem PCIe-Slot installiert. Genauer gesagt ist gar keine Karte installiert.
Alle Laufwerke vom System getrennt (Daten- und Stromleitungen)
RAM: 256 MB DDR, 400, CL3 (natürlich nur zum Testen), auch getestet mit baugleichem  Austauschmodul
Netzteil 260W Lite-On PS-5261-6F REV: 01  S26113-E496-V60, auch getestet mit anderem 400 W Netzteil
Habe ich was vergessen?

Der Hintergrund ist übrigens der, dass ich den PC als defekt bekommen habe und ich ihn aber für eine gemeinnützige Stelle wieder herrichten will.

Eine neue CPU habe ich übrigens schon bei e-Bay bestellt. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl und die Hoffnung, dass das Ganze an der CPU liegt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. März 2010)

Ich sag dir ganz erlich, das war warscheinlich ein Fehlkauf weil so ne CPU geht alle 100 Jahre mal kaputt, ich tippe mal eher auf das Mainboard, warscheinlich die Spannungswandler die waren damals ein Problem.


----------



## benjaminb4 (1. März 2010)

Ja, das kann sein, dass ich da der Zeit hinterher hinke. Aber ich hatte mal innerhalb von drei Jahren etwa 100 Schrott-PCs für gemeinnützige Zwecke hergerichtet. Das waren so PIII-PCs mit um die 500 MHz. Damals waren so bei ca. 3% die Prozessoren Schuld am Nichtfunktionieren (100 PCs mal 5 Jahre Betriebszeit = 500 Jahre Betriebszeit = 5% kaputte Prozessoren in fünf Jahren - ich bin jetzt selber überrascht: alle 100 Jahre eine kaputte CPU ist ja gar nicht so wenig, wenn man das über die durchschnittliche Betriebszeit rechnet).


----------



## benjaminb4 (27. März 2010)

Also, die CPU war es nun doch nicht. Es muss wohl das Motherboard sein. Doch das lohnt sich nicht. Ist ein propätitäres, also eine Spezialanfertigung für genau dieses Gehäuse. Kostet 40 € und für 55 € bekomme ich schon ein gebrauchtes neues P 4 System...

Trotzdem Danke allerseits für die Hilfe!

Benjamin


----------



## BigBubby (27. März 2010)

Fujitsu Siemens D1931-A11 GS2 mATX Mainboard bei eBay.de: Boards (endet 28.03.10 15:31:43 MESZ)


----------

